

Flipping Web Sites, Selling the Niche - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/29/technology/29flip.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
cschneid
I've been thinking about doing something along the lines of starting up a
bunch of sites.

I know that when I see a spammy, single page site, I immediately click back
and move on to the next google link. That's zero revenue for the owner, and
zero use for me (as somebody looking for something). I'm thinking that there
is a nice middle ground where you can provide good value to the user, while
still getting a fair number of click-throughs. Spend the time to write up good
content, have a halfway decent design, and then leave it with little
maintenance over time.

Basically, I think I can do better than the sites I just checked out on
sitepoint.

Feedback? Am I scum? Am I lifting the web out of the dark ages of crap?

------
plusbryan
All they talk about is ebay as a marketplace, but when I search ebay for "web
site" all I get is a listing of worthless template sites. I wonder where they
sell them?

------
bkovitz
Who buys these sites once they're fixed up?

~~~
akd
For a site like bird-cage.com, perhaps a bird cage manufacturer so they can
have a direct sales presence online instead of selling only through pet shops.

